# 2ww after IUI symptoms - anyone had this?



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm on my 2nd IUI in 2ww - due to test on sunday 12th feb if AF doesn't arrive before then which I think it will!  Being a positive sort.

On my first IUI I had really sore breasts until about the 2nd week of the 2ww then they went away and I felt fitter and thinner than usual - bit fishy I thought and sure enough it hadn't worked.  This time I have the same symptoms.  Really sore breasts until about yesterday, this morning they have gone away?  So, anyway had that and still got a BFP??

Druzy


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

DRUZY,

I HAVEN'T HAD BFP SO CANT REALLY ANSWER YOU. IM SURE EVERYONE HAS DIFFERENT SYMPTONS (IF ANY). IM ON MY 2WW AFTER MY 4TH IUI DUE TO TEST ON 14/2 AND APART FROM THE DAY AFTER MY (.)(.) HAVE BEEN FINE ALL I'VE HAD IS SLIGHT CRAMPING.

TRY TO STAY AS POSITIVE AS YOU CAN. IT WILL HAPPEN FOR US ALL.

GOOD LUCK FOR SUNDAY LET ME KNOW HOW U GET ON


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

When I got my BFP last yr I had no symptoms and sore boobs didn't kick in until a week or so later. Weeing more was more of a symptom than any for me. I had no sickness or illness at all in the early days.

try to stay   it can and will happen!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## SueH (Oct 5, 2004)

Druzy, 

When I got my BFP I had AF pains for most of the 2nd part of 2WW.  I was so convinced she was on her way that when I tested and a line didn't appear I was not suprised.  It was only when AF didn't arrive that 3 days later I got the test packet out and read the paper inside and found I was supposed to wait 3 minutes! I used the 2nd test in the packet, waited and sure enough got a BFP!

Don't give up hope.

Sending you lots of   

Sue


----------



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

ive had discomfort pains all through2ww.........  is this a good sign or not?

didnt feel like this on 1st iui... (this is my 2nd iui)

did test showed 2 lines - darent get too excited as im told it could be the injections in my system but how long should they stay in system for  - i did 2000 pregnyl?

so unfair all of this

blood test at hospital on saturday so will see then....

ang


----------

